# Bonlander Munich



## CosmicBertie (14/2/13)

Quick question....

Is Bonlander Munich a base malt or a speciality? From my web searching I cant seem to find a definite answer.


----------



## bum (14/2/13)

Briess's webpage has it specced at 40 deg Lintner which I'm pretty sure puts it into base malt territory. May not have enough diastatic power to convert a bunch of other grains on it's own though depending on your grainbill as I understand something around 40 Lintner is the minimum total required for a complete mash.


----------



## wessmith (14/2/13)

Definitely not a typical base malt although it will convert itself at 40L (124WK) As a yardstick, Aus pale will be 250 to 300 on the WK scale. Use it as you would a traditional Munich with some lager/pils malt - it is around 20 EBC in colour and 120 WK diastatic power. Briess recommend 10 to 20% in a lager/ale or up to 30% in a bok

Wes


----------

